# What would you want for...?



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 8, 2013)

What would you as a provider want for the following specifications.

RAM:  64 MB

HDD: 2.5 GB

BW: 25 GB @ 10 Mbit/s

IPs: 1x IPv4

VZ: OpenVZ

Location: Central or East Coast of the United States (non CC!!!)

Usage would be education. I would either put up a Wordpress blog with guides for Linux/Windows or code my own site in HTML (Bootstrap) for Linux/Windows guides for my college.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd recommend KuJoe (SecureDragon) and mitgib (Hostigation).  Both have east coast deployments unaffiliated with CC; and I believe KuJoe even offers the 32MB and 64MB plans still.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 8, 2013)

Would they make custom packages?


----------



## acd (Sep 8, 2013)

At that level, secure dragon is charging 13$ per *year*; any cheaper than that and it starts becoming more expensive to bill you than the services cost themselves as you've already hit diminishing returns for small vps size vs cost.

If it's just for educational purposes and you qualify, you might try Amazon AWS's free usage tier. They are free for the first year with limitations and EC2 gives you a lot of nice toys for very little (first dose is free ).


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 8, 2013)

H_Heisenberg said:


> Would they make custom packages?


I believe so.  Both are active on this forum and pretty easy going - @KuJoe and @mitgib are the usernames if you wanted to PM them.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 8, 2013)

Problem is IPv4 on such small VPSs.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok and what about shared hosting with these specifications? A memory allocation of 32 to 64 MB via PHP. 2 GB Disk Space and 25 GB bandwidth/mo? The panel doesn't really matter as long as I have FTP, phpMyAdmin and a option to add addon domains.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 8, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Problem is IPv4 on such small VPSs.


That's not really a problem for legitimate hosts.



H_Heisenberg said:


> Ok and what about shared hosting with these specifications? A memory allocation of 32 to 64 MB via PHP. 2 GB Disk Space and 25 GB bandwidth/mo? The panel doesn't really matter as long as I have FTP, phpMyAdmin and a option to add addon domains.


Can't be of much assistance there, sorry =\  I don't really do the shared hosting bit - my VPS recommendations based on my own services and experiences with them.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 8, 2013)

We have quite a few clients running webservers on our 64MB plans but none are running shared hosting (i.e. selling services on them). I think somebody did some testing a while back and were able to run a lot of static websites but MySQL requires some tweaking to run more than a blog or two.

Here's the specs for our 64MB plan:

64MB of RAM

64MB of vSwap

3GB Disk Space (HW RAID10)

250GB Bandwidth (100Mbps in Tampa, 1Gbps in Denver)

1 IPv4 Address

4 IPv6 Addresses

1 CPU Core (>2GHz)

$12.99/Year (click on our banner here for a discount code to make it under $12/year)


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 8, 2013)

Bah! Why does IP.B keep deleting 75% of my post. 

See these links for the benchmark info:

http://community.mybb.com/thread-55401-post-395347.html#pid395347

http://community.mybb.com/thread-55401-post-395848.html#pid395848


----------



## MannDude (Sep 11, 2013)

Thread being closed as per request from OP. Looks like he's found a solution.


----------

